# ***wanted*** Schrader Valve Display Cabinet



## CWCMAN (Jun 19, 2016)

I"m looking to buy a nice displayable condition Schrader valve cabinet. I've seen several variations as pictured.

Please let me know if you have one for sale. Include pictures and price please.

Email drzira40@msn.com or convo

PayPal standing by........

Tnx


----------



## locomotion (Jun 19, 2016)

View attachment 330978

some nice stuff on that table, never seen that display before, only the parts to fill it


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 22, 2016)

Bump


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 10, 2016)

Bump it up!

Sill looking for one


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 12, 2016)

Bump^


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 13, 2016)

Bump it up.

Still looking.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 21, 2016)

Still looking for one...


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 25, 2016)

Bump to top


----------



## CWCMAN (Jul 31, 2016)

Bump it up again...
Still looking


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 4, 2016)

Bump!!


----------



## OhioJones (Aug 4, 2016)

That second one you posted is really nice. Keep my eyes out while pilfering and pillaging.


----------



## CWCMAN (Aug 17, 2016)

Bump to top


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 9, 2016)

Bump to top


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 9, 2016)

Here's a really nice one. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schra...-1920s-RARE-/112133282889?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## STRADALITE (Oct 9, 2016)

And another one. 
http://m.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Schra...-1920s-RARE-/112133284427?nav=WATCHING_ACTIVE


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 9, 2016)

Yes, I noticed those on ebay a few months back. I made him a solid offer but he declined.

They are nice but wayyyy over priced.


----------



## a2vintage (Oct 20, 2016)

CWCMAN said:


> Yes, I noticed those on ebay a few months back. I made him a solid offer but he declined.
> 
> They are nice but wayyyy over priced.




I've got one if you're still looking


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 20, 2016)

Yes I am. I'll convo you
Tnx


----------

